

Ask HN - Yet-another-productivity-app? - hashpipe
https://www.thefreshapp.com

======
hashpipe
I'm the main developer behind this app. I built this app primarily because of
my needs (it sits right in my existing daily workflow), but I've been thinking
if this app might be useful for others as well. A lot of this was inspired by
my own problems and then a discussion about "Rabbit hole" syndrome in this
thread - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5197155>

It would be really nice to know the viewpoint of fellow HNers about their
existing todo apps and point of views on what would be their perfect todo app.

------
xauronx
Your landing page needs screen shots or at least some information on how
you're approaching the problem. As you already know, to-do apps aren't
exciting enough for me to go "YEAH! Sign me up to hear all about it!" without
some incentive (the approach/UI/something is interesting enough to want to see
it)

~~~
hashpipe
Actually this was the wrong link. And I can't seem to edit it. My idea was to
understand if this is indeed needed by anybody, and I had a small form for
that, to understand what people need / or are looking for.

<https://sanjayb.typeform.com/to/BO7x66>

